# Quick Sear Tuna Steak Salad w pics



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 12, 2019)

Wife has been wanting me to do Ahi tuna for awhile now as its one of her favorites and every time I run by the store I always forget to look to see if they have any(usually too worried about other meat and beer haha). Well I picked up a nice 3 pack of fresh yellowfin tuna steaks yesterday for $10.

Here they are fresh out of the package.








Patted them dry then squeezed fresh lemon juice on them. Seasoning was simple. Fresh CBP, pink sea salt, and sesame seeds.







Had a couple small NY strips that I needed to cook too so why not.
Soaked in Yeungling and coated in montreal steak seasoning.

.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Got out one of my CI pans for a quick sear as we like these pretty rare. 
Used the side burner on my gas grill.






After the flip.






And done. On the CI for all of about 2 minutes. 

Got the steaks on with some butter in the pan.







After the flip. 







Here is where it smelled so good I forgot to get better pictures. 

Here are the steaks done but with no sliced shot.







Money shot on the tuna steak.







And dinner is plated.






Steaks got saved for a couple lunches but had great flavor. Love using the combo of Yeungling and MSS.

Man the flavor of the tuna was great. I would have preferred a little cayenne on them but they were still outstanding. Used a little bit of store bought greek feta vinaigrette dressing on the salad. This was quick, easy, and good. Prep was 5 minutes. Cook time was 2 minutes. Rest time was 5 minutes. Will be checking the store more often for tuna steaks! Thanks for looking.

John


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 12, 2019)

that's a nice looking plate, one of these days I will actually try the real tuna.


----------



## creek bottom (Nov 12, 2019)

That looks fantastic! The wife and I really like tuna steak. It's not real easy to find around here and when you do it's pretty pricey. Always looking for sales... Yours looks very nicely done! LIKE!


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 12, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Wife has been wanting me to do Ahi tuna for awhile now as its one of her favorites and every time I run by the store I always forget to look to see if they have any(usually too worried about other meat and beer haha). Well I picked up a nice 3 pack of fresh yellowfin tuna steaks yesterday for $10.
> 
> Here they are fresh out of the package.
> 
> ...


Beautiful presentation. I hope no hot butter fell on puppy dog! Hahahaha!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 12, 2019)

All looks great! Man we love seared rare tuna like that. I sometimes whip up a dipping sauce for it of either mayo, sesame oil and soy or mayo and wasabi.


----------



## xray (Nov 12, 2019)

Nice use of the Yeungling, John! Better use basting than drinking, lol.

Very nice tuna steaks! They look delicious, it’s been awhile since I did tuna steak.

Like!


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Nov 12, 2019)

Beautiful plate of tuna.  Looks cooked perfectly.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 12, 2019)

Yum
We do tuna steaks every 2-3 weeks.  I prefer it a little more cooked than rare.
I hope yours was PBF to kill the parasites.
I love rare steak.
Wife on the other hand is a grill it to kill it fan.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 13, 2019)

They do look good!


----------



## forktender (Nov 13, 2019)

I freak'in love tuna steaks, we get them right of the boats here which is lucky for us.
But I'd give up tuna completely if we could get Yeunglinger out here.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 13, 2019)

The only tuna I've every had was in a can, usually with a Bumble Bee label attached. Hopefully this winter I can change that. Your plate looks mighty good John.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 13, 2019)

Perfectly cooked tuna!
Love that stuff!
Al


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 13, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> that's a nice looking plate, one of these days I will actually try the real tuna.



Thanks Jim! I highly recommend trying it out!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 13, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> That looks fantastic! The wife and I really like tuna steak. It's not real easy to find around here and when you do it's pretty pricey. Always looking for sales... Yours looks very nicely done! LIKE!



Thanks! I too am always looking for sales. These were pretty good priced 3 fresh good size steaks for under $10. If you guys have Kroger's there that's where I got these


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 13, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Beautiful presentation. I hope no hot butter fell on puppy dog! Hahahaha!



Thanks man! Haha yeah nothing fell on the dog. She sits there while I grill and just stares at me while I am cooking just waiting for me to drop something.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 13, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> All looks great! Man we love seared rare tuna like that. I sometimes whip up a dipping sauce for it of either mayo, sesame oil and soy or mayo and wasabi.



Thanks Jcam! The dipping sauce is a great idea! I wanted to make a soy ginger type dressing for the salad but ran out of time.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 13, 2019)

xray said:


> Nice use of the Yeungling, John! Better use basting than drinking, lol.
> 
> Very nice tuna steaks! They look delicious, it’s been awhile since I did tuna steak.
> 
> Like!



Thanks Joe. Yeah general rule of thumb is 1/2 a Yeungling for the steaks...6 for the cook haha.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 13, 2019)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Beautiful plate of tuna.  Looks cooked perfectly.



Thanks Steve!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 13, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> Yum
> We do tuna steaks every 2-3 weeks.  I prefer it a little more cooked than rare.
> I hope yours was PBF to kill the parasites.
> I love rare steak.
> Wife on the other hand is a grill it to kill it fan.



Thank you! I am the same way...luckily my wife is too. With beef the more red the better. She loves sushi too so almost rare tuna is right up her ally.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 13, 2019)

Steve H said:


> They do look good!



Thanks Steve! Did some burgers last night after seeing your smash burgers in a thread yesterday...put me in the mood!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 13, 2019)

forktender said:


> I freak'in love tuna steaks, we get them right of the boats here which is lucky for us.
> But I'd give up tuna completely if we could get Yeunglinger out here.



Man I wish we could get fresh stuff like that. These said fresh but you know how that goes haha. Love some Yeungling...store had a special last week 24 pack for $19.99 which is a great price for around here!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 13, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> The only tuna I've every had was in a can, usually with a Bumble Bee label attached. Hopefully this winter I can change that. Your plate looks mighty good John.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Man I figured you would get some great fresh seafood up there?!? Fish might be a little tricky on the kettle though tends to break and flake apart so might have to throw a CI on that bad boy!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 13, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Perfectly cooked tuna!
> Love that stuff!
> Al



Thanks Al! Will be on the menu here more for sure!


----------



## cmayna (Nov 13, 2019)

Looks great.   I have a bunch of Albacore Tuna in one of my freezers which the wife and I caught earlier this year.   Getting tired of having Poke all the time, so I'm always looking for new recipes.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 13, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Looks great.   I have a bunch of Albacore Tuna in one of my freezers which the wife and I caught earlier this year.   Getting tired of having Poke all the time, so I'm always looking for new recipes.



Thank you! I wish I had a freezer full of tuna. I am searching for a ginger soy dressing for the salad will let you know if I whip one up.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 13, 2019)

I use a number of ginger acid sauces  to dress my tuna. 
One on my list might be a base for your salad dressing.

1 Tbl lime juice (substitute rice vinegar for a neutral flavor or lemon for a Mediterranean ) 
2 Tbl Tamari (I use 1 Tbl Tamari and 1 Tbl Coconut Amino to reduce the salt) 
2 tsp sesame oil (not toasted)
1 thumb size piece of ginger finely grated


----------



## forktender (Nov 14, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Looks great.   I have a bunch of Albacore Tuna in one of my freezers which the wife and I caught earlier this year.   Getting tired of having Poke all the time, so I'm always looking for new recipes.


My all time favorite way to cook Abacore is to mix up a marinade of good olive oil and  splash of red wine vinegar a whole bunch of fresh Itilian parsley chopped coarsely, 4 to 6 cloves of garlic chopped fine and the juice of 2 lemons, sea salt and a heathly bit of cracked black pepper. You can marinade whole loins over night or 1 1/4" medallions for 3 to 5 hours, then grill  hot and fast until the tuna is done all the way through.  This marinade is awesome on cracked crab even pork loins and chops.

I ate so much albacore growing up that you would think I would be sick of it.
Nope the only thing I hate about Abacore is the smell of the tuna boats my family owned in southern California.  My mom's side of the family pretty much all worked in the tuna industry. Both fishmen and working in the  Delmonte packing plants on the landings.

Sorry about the crappy post, Im pecking away on my phone in the dark. LOL


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 14, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> I use a number of ginger acid sauces  to dress my tuna.
> One on my list might be a base for your salad dressing.
> 
> 1 Tbl lime juice (substitute rice vinegar for a neutral flavor or lemon for a Mediterranean )
> ...



Thank you for sharing that. Will try it out the next time I do tuna steaks!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 14, 2019)

forktender said:


> My all time favorite way to cook Abacore is to mix up a marinade of good olive oil and  splash of red wine vinegar a whole bunch of fresh Itilian parsley chopped coarsely, 4 to 6 cloves of garlic chopped fine and the juice of 2 lemons, sea salt and a heathly bit of cracked black pepper. You can marinade whole loins over night or 1 1/4" medallions for 3 to 5 hours, then grill  hot and fast until the tuna is done all the way through.  This marinade is awesome on cracked crab even pork loins and chops.
> 
> I ate so much albacore growing up that you would think I would be sick of it.
> Nope the only thing I hate about Abacore is the smell of the tuna boats my family owned in southern California.  My mom's side of the family pretty much all worked in the tuna industry. Both fishmen and working in the  Delmonte packing plants on the landings.
> ...



Man that sounds great thanks for sharing! You think it would pair well with other fish...say tilapia filets? I know I know crap fish but I have some in my freezer I need to cook here soon


----------



## cmayna (Nov 14, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> I use a number of ginger acid sauces  to dress my tuna.
> One on my list might be a base for your salad dressing.
> 
> 1 Tbl lime juice (substitute rice vinegar for a neutral flavor or lemon for a Mediterranean )
> ...



That's something similar to what I currently use.   I love ginger.


----------



## disco (Nov 14, 2019)

Great cook. Definitely LIKEable.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 14, 2019)

disco said:


> Great cook. Definitely LIKEable.



Thanks Disco appreciate the like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2019)

MMMMmmmm.....!!
I haven't had any Fresh Ahi Tuna since "Sandy" picked up Bear Jr's "Trophy Pro", and set it in a woods 2 miles away.
Looks Great !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 15, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> MMMMmmmm.....!!
> I haven't had any Fresh Ahi Tuna since "Sandy" picked up Bear Jr's "Trophy Pro", and set it in a woods 2 miles away.
> Looks Great !!
> Like.
> ...



Thanks Bear appreciate the like! You need to tell Mr's Bear to be getting you some tuna steaks next time she goes to the store!


----------

